
20000 5G Satellites to send beams of Microwave Radiation over entire earth - ToFab123
http://healthimpactnews.com/2019/20000-satellites-for-5g-to-be-launched-sending-focused-beams-of-intense-microwave-radiation-over-entire-earth/
======
pickle-wizard
Since it is non-ionizing radiation I'm not worried.

~~~
Gnarl
Biological damage from weak non-ionizing radiation is on par with ionizing.
The fact that most commenters on HN can't seem to get their heads around, or
even bother to research, is that this damage happens via two different
mechanisms. One is simple and direct (ionizing) and the other is indirect and
quite complex. In short, it happens via upregulation of ROS with oxidative
tissue damage as result - also DNA damage. For more info, see:
[https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.3109/15368378.2015.10...](https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.3109/15368378.2015.1043557)

